# A Baritone Singing Bring Him Home from Les Miserable



## jean1107

Hi I'm a producer and I'm producing a classical vocal quartet named "Muartet" recently.
Last Christmas eve night we held a concert, and I'd like to share the live video of "Bring Him Home" from Les Miserable. I hope you enjoy it!
Thank you!

If you like it, like our facebook page
http://facebook.com/muartet


----------

